# T3RBO ?



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Dude

Not seen you round here for a while bud. Hope you are good


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good point. Conspicuous by his absence.

Robb? :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Robb - come back linkmeister


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yeah, been away a couple of months now. I did enquire with admin and he's taking a back seat for the time being :?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw T3RBO a couple of weeks ago when he gave me a hand to fit the Brembos, he's OK but in the process of moving too so I'm not sure how good the new flats internet links are I know he was still waiting for a Sky van to turn up to connect him up. I'll drop him a note and tell him your asking after him.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

He can get free wifi in MC Dees
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi guys, thanks for the thoughts 

Had a nightmare of a few months... bad relationship, been very ill, left homeless, then living at my sisters and the turbo blew on my car. Things starting to get a bit better so will hopefully be back to normal soon.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi T3RBO, Hope things continue to improve rapidly. All the Best. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome back, dude!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the thoughts
> 
> Had a nightmare of a few months... bad relationship, been very ill, left homeless, then living at my sisters and the turbo blew on my car. Things starting to get a bit better so will hopefully be back to normal soon.


Good to see you on here again Robb


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the thoughts
> 
> Had a nightmare of a few months... bad relationship, been very ill, left homeless, then living at my sisters and the turbo blew on my car. Things starting to get a bit better so will hopefully be back to normal soon.


Welcome back Robb


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome back Robb


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Robb
Good to see you back 

Mark


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

welcome home again Roberto.........time to turn gay m8 after two lots of bird problems maybe. sorry to hear about the turbo T3RBO .......he he always wanted to say that.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome back, kinda miss all those useful links


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Robb,
Nice to see you back on here again; hope things do indeed get back to normal soonest.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice to finally find my thread :? 
Hey robb - glad to see you back mate


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hope things are on the up


----------

